# Marche suggestions



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Ciao!
I have posted before my intentions of moving to Italy in early2014. I have been given a few suggestions on places. I have a close friend from there. He has suggested helping me get an appartment near the sea in Civitanova, San Benedetto Del Tronto or Ancona. 
I would like any insight from any fellow expats who live in these areas or can provide information about these towns. I want a nice town but I do not wish to over extend my budget. 
Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
If any one living in this region would like to chat I would love it. 
Grazie, 
Cinzia


----------



## JeannieH (Jan 17, 2013)

I just came back from six weeks in Le Marche. I liked San Benedetto, but liked Grottamare better. Also consider Fermo/Porto San Giorgio - lovely place.


----------

